# Fantastic Orchestral MIDI Mockups: an invitation to participate



## todo10 (Feb 11, 2015)

_************************************
Note from Admin: This is an interesting exercise. I'm noticing a lot of people self-promoting, only a handful of people suggesting possibilities from other composers - and actually hardly anyone who is actually commenting on or voting on the entries. 

I could do it myself. And have been. But the point of this compilation was group participation. I could really use some help listening and rating even the pieces presented in this thread. It would be great to have people chiming in on this. And also more of promoting others rather than self - but I get it. The mold is to self-promote because no one else seems to. I'd like to break that mold and change that paradigm - if possible. 

To the ones who have suggested others: that is in the true spirit of this exercise. Help?
************************************_

Fantastic MIDI Mockups is a collection of the best orchestral scores, orchestrations, and arrangements that use sample libraries. They are graded by members of VI Control Forum which supports a large community of those using samples in digital orchestrations.

According to Wikipedia, "A sample library is a collection of digital sound recordings, known as samples, for use by composers, arrangers, performers, and producers of music. The sound files are loaded into a sampler—either hardware or software-based—which is then used to create music."

https://soundcloud.com/frederickruss/se ... mockups-vi

[flash width=625 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/playlists/80133871&amp;auto_play=false&amp;hide_related=false&amp;show_comments=true&amp;show_user=true&amp;show_reposts=false&amp;visual=true[/flash]

*The selections are based on a criteria including:*

1) Composition, Orchestration, Arrangement, and Execution of Orchestral Themes using samples staying true to traditional orchestral and acoustic instrumentation;

2) Midi mockup (how realistic and expressive each of the instruments and instrument groups are articulated within the cue), 

3) Balance (how well the instruments sit in the Mix) and also how each of the samples integrate on the sound stage seamlessly (proper use of early reflections and sound stage reverbs);

4) Quality of the final mix.


*One purpose of MIDI Mockup*

Midi mockups traditionally are only the first step in a long line of steps towards final production which can include elements of the midi mockup or a professional recording of a live orchestra in a controlled setting. Midi mockups are a way for a director to hear the composer's ideas.

It is a given that it is far cheaper to make needed changes the midi mockup before committing to a live orchestral date for final recording. Because of this, many midi mockups aren't always the best presentation of the art form because the point is getting work - not be a fantastic midi mockup artist. That said, directors are coming to expect a certain level of realism and have begun to develop their ears to know which presentation sounds passable and which sound much better - some of which may not have anything to do with the ideas themselves. So it might be a nod to wisdom to recommend that composers learn the art of midi mockup well to give their own creative ideas a fighting chance when your music is being considered.

Each inclusion of music was done so at the express permission of each respective composer. *If you would like to submit your cue for consideration, please do in this thread. Your music or suggestions of music to add to this list will need to be voted upon by members of VI and also we will need to obtain permission to stream the chosen cue in Soundcloud. Thanks for your understanding.*

We hope you enjoy these orchestral midi mockups. To those new to this, we welcome you to the ever growing world of digital orchestration and midi mockup.


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 11, 2015)

I suggest/nominate Colin O'Malley's track for Spitfire Audio: Raise The Atocha

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F87907162&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/spitfireaudio/co ... atocha-2-2


----------



## pavloff (Feb 11, 2015)

Yep, 
https://soundcloud.com/pavelzuk/dwarf-fortress


----------



## sp_comp (Feb 11, 2015)

Here's a mockup that I did called "Fearless Adventure"
https://soundcloud.com/plunkandboom/orchestra-adventure-fearless


----------



## Carles (Feb 11, 2015)

Perhaps one of these might do

On the "magical" side:
https://soundcloud.com/carles-piles/the ... ingdom-wip

towards dramatic:
http://soundcloud.com/carles-piles/fair ... ingdom-wip

towards emotional
https://soundcloud.com/carles-piles/sad ... ingdom-wip

towards cartoon-ish
https://soundcloud.com/carles-piles/wit ... ingdom-wip

adventuresque:
https://soundcloud.com/carles-piles/tri ... ingdom-wip

Cheers
Carles


----------



## TRKStudios (Feb 11, 2015)

Here's a bit of an older composition I did with solely orchestra... https://soundcloud.com/tylerkoontz/flight-of-the-zeppelin


----------



## zacnelson (Feb 11, 2015)

I love that somebody posted `Raise The Atocha' by Colin O'Malley! I first heard that a few years ago, I believe it was a demo for the Spitfire Bespoke libraries. I downloaded it at the time and have not stopped listening to it ever since!


----------



## sllared (Feb 12, 2015)

Last summer (I think?) I turned my hand to Hedwig's theme, please enjoy. Lots and lots of Cinebrass here..

www.soundcloud.com/edwatkinsmusic/john- ... me-mock-up


----------



## Carles (Feb 12, 2015)

wait, just realized... is the word in the title meaning "Fantastic" as a Fantasy gender or Fantastic as awesome?

Nothing wrong with it, but I took it as for Fantasy Gender, thus my several links from my fantasy album, not because I do consider my writing as "awesome".

In that case, if anything coming from me at all, I'd choose then a rendition from a real classical master, Gustav Holst, as it was one of my favorite pieces and also my very first classical mockup.

https://soundcloud.com/carles-piles/tem ... al-mockups

Just to be clear 

Carles


----------



## lucky909091 (Feb 12, 2015)

I would like to know the story about "Raise the Atocha". 
Did Collin work for Spitfire Audio before he went to 8dio?


----------



## Amey Ghule (Feb 12, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/amey-ghule/lotr- ... idi-mockup


----------



## gabbi (Feb 12, 2015)

A heroic style type composition. I hope you like it. 

https://soundcloud.com/gavinpotter/hollywood-hero


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 12, 2015)

lucky909091 @ Thu Feb 12 said:


> I would like to know the story about "Raise the Atocha".
> Did Collin work for Spitfire Audio before he went to 8dio?



I don't know the specific arrangement but yes, Colin contracted with Spitfire Audio before moving to 8dio.


----------



## dfhagai (Feb 12, 2015)

Here's a JW mockup I did by ear to "Smee's Plan" from Hook:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F132911062&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 12, 2015)

> `Raise The Atocha' by Colin O'Malley...I believe it was a demo for the Spitfire Bespoke libraries.



Zac, you are correct sir.


----------



## Jaap (Feb 12, 2015)

Wow what an amazing pieces already!

Maybe it's a tad different, but I really like my work on this and I am very happy with how my choir (Requiem Light) worked out in this piece and after some doubt I decided to put it here.

https://soundcloud.com/jaap_visser/eternal


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok, here are two tracks, one from last year, one from 2011.
Warning: Both are _not_ examples of "epic" music... 
Both use LASS and VSL samples only (towards the very end of Aelita there is also one synthetic Diva-Sound). 

(ps. both are premixes, since the final mix was made in surround)


https://soundcloud.com/sfriedrich/aelita

https://soundcloud.com/sfriedrich/anthe ... -uncounted


----------



## chibear (Feb 12, 2015)

OK here's a few:

A Mockup of the Copland Fanfare to the Common Man done from the score:
https://soundcloud.com/clyde-lindman/copeland-fanfare-for-the

And 2 originals written at the DAW that were done as style studies:
https://soundcloud.com/clyde-lindman/waltz-burlesque

https://soundcloud.com/clyde-lindman/romanze


----------



## claviusr (Feb 12, 2015)

Hi Everybody. just joined. Love this forum.

Here's a couple of tracks for midi mockups.

https://soundcloud.com/rbtprod/the-sword-of-vengeance

https://soundcloud.com/rbtprod/gods-and-warriors-1


----------



## Lawson. (Feb 12, 2015)

"Alice In Wonderland" - Mock-up (that I did by ear)
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F161414775&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/lawson-madlener/ ... nd-mock-up


"A Walk Through The Woods With Piglet" - Original composition 
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F186735360&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/lawson-madlener/ ... ith-piglet


----------



## pkm (Feb 12, 2015)

I'd so some things differently now, but here's one I did in 2012 or so.

Hans Zimmer's Discombobulate from Sherlock Holmes.

[flash width=450 height=111 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F107926472&secret_url=false[/flash]
https://soundcloud.com/paulkoch/sherloc ... ombobulate


----------



## zacnelson (Feb 12, 2015)

Have you any of you heard some of the work by Blakus and Sascha Knorr? They both consistently produce exceptional midi mock-ups. Is it inappropriate for me to be promoting someone else's work on here? If so, please feel free to delete my post I won't mind. 

Here are some examples:

https://soundcloud.com/askmusic/jewel-of-the-east

https://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/risen-blakus


----------



## spiralbill (Feb 12, 2015)

This sounds fun!

I will participate with my 2 pieces here:

https://soundcloud.com/spiralbill/8dio- ... -piyatut-h

and

https://soundcloud.com/spitfireaudio/th ... -hemstapat

I wrote the first one for 8dio's stand out competition. Didn't win anything but it had a lot of fun writing and programing. The 2nd one was my demo for Spitfire's Grand Cimbalom which was a blast to write as well!


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 12, 2015)

> Is it inappropriate for me to be promoting someone else's work on here?



Zac, it says this in the OP:



> Your music or suggestions of music to add to this list will need to be voted upon by members of VI and also we will need to obtain permission to stream the chosen cue in Soundcloud.



I also suggested someone else's work (as you did). So I think it's OK.....as long as permission is granted and received to be add to the dedicated list.


----------



## Neifion (Feb 12, 2015)

I'd like to put forward a few of mine:

"Moonlit Waltz"
https://soundcloud.com/kekopro/moonlit-waltz

"Company of Shadows"
https://soundcloud.com/kekopro/company-of-shadows

"Liang Jiang"
https://soundcloud.com/kekopro/liang-jiang

"With All My Heart"
https://soundcloud.com/kekopro/with-all-my-heart

Suite I arranged of themes from the Star Wars films and the video game Star Wars - Rogue Squadron
"Heroes of the Rebellion"
https://soundcloud.com/kekopro/heroes-of-the-rebellion

Fantastic works everybody, and thank you for the consideration!


----------



## stevenson-again (Feb 13, 2015)

Some of these are just amazing. Boy orchestral libraires have just things things to a whole new level in recent years.

Here's an oldie I am still quite fond of:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/391847/GooniesRemixed.mp3 (Gooneis Remixed)

...but some of the older samples are feeling dated already. Blimey.

There are some nice really colourful ones where I've used nearly every articulation and feature available like this one:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/391847/Seducing%20the%20Pixie%20Editv3.mp3 (Seducing the Pixie)

...but it is sweetened with me on the clarinet and the amazing Janice Graham on the violin. Should live elements (properly disclosed of course) disqualify the track?

This one is entirely mock-up and actually had me confused with the track that was eventually recorded with a live orchestra. It's not very heavy weight - not really exploring everything that can be gotten out of modern libraries - but it actually fooled me and I wrote it!

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/391847/Jason%20in%20Training.mp3 (Jason in Training)

I have more convincing sounding mock-ups than the one I supposed I should put forward which is:

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/391847/Captain%20Brown%20in%20Grave%20Peril.mp3 (Captain Brown in grave Peril)

...but I think this is the best of them that is absolutely library only (in fact all spitfire - every note) that most fully exploits as much of the library as possible. However my ultimate template blends libs and I cover things between them or choose an artic from a lib that works better depending on the context....Much as I am sure the rest of you do.


----------



## AC986 (Feb 13, 2015)

This is about the only one I have that's even vaguely orchestral as mastered by Ray Sterling. Thank you Ray!


https://app.box.com/s/6k5wa7ye5lujhonhxkxe


----------



## Mike Marino (Feb 13, 2015)

I'd also like to suggest/nominate Jeremy Soule's track for 8Dio: Grace

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F48647639&secret_url=false[/flash] 



https://soundcloud.com/8dawn/adagio-gra ... remy-soule


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Feb 14, 2015)

my orchestral Mock up
https://soundcloud.com/pabloschmittcomposer/the-gypsy-ballet-c-2012-pablo


----------



## JoKern (Feb 14, 2015)

Ok, then I suggest Colin O'Malley's Demo "Flow" for 8dio Adagio Violins. I said it before but for me it's one of the best demos ever. 

https://soundcloud.com/8dawn/adagio-flo ... in-omalley


----------



## MR F (Feb 14, 2015)

http://www.thomasbergersen.com/Thomas_Bergersen-_-That%27s-A-Wrap.mp3 (http://www.thomasbergersen.com/Thomas_B ... A-Wrap.mp3)


I'm not sure if Thomas would agree to upload his track to soundcloud, but I saw Mojo Madness in the first post so I thought I would give it a shot and suggest this one. 8)


----------



## Peter Costa (Feb 14, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/peteycosta/reyes


----------



## DanielBeijbom (Feb 14, 2015)

Hey everyone!

My entry: https://soundcloud.com/danielbeijbom/boss-battle

Cheers, Daniel


----------



## rayinstirling (Feb 15, 2015)

I would ask all to consider the works of Gérald Olivieri

https://soundcloud.com/geraldolivieri


----------



## fiestared (Feb 15, 2015)

I would say everything from - Guy Bacos - 
With "Guy" there are two possibilities : you give up doing Midi mockup, or you learn...(my choice)
F.red

http://www.guybacos.com/demos.php


----------



## fiestared (Feb 15, 2015)

fiestared @ 15/2/2015 said:


> I would say everything from - Guy Bacos -
> With "Guy" there are two possibilities : you give up doing Midi mockup, or you learn...(my choice)
> F.red
> 
> http://www.guybacos.com/demos.php



Sorry I should give a link to the VSL demos of Guy...
go to his name and choose (you can even download)
http://www.vsl.co.at/en/Music


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 15, 2015)

I have a few I'm rather happy with. The Fanfare was actually composed in Notion first and then transferred to DP8 eventually. 

https://soundcloud.com/dcoscina/apophis

https://soundcloud.com/dcoscina/fullfanfare

https://soundcloud.com/dcoscina/to-boldly-go


----------



## dcoscina (Feb 15, 2015)

fiestared @ Sun Feb 15 said:


> I would say everything from - Guy Bacos -



I'd say the same for Andy Blaney's work. It's consistently musically excellent, not just sonically. To me, that's way more important.


----------



## andy_i (Feb 15, 2015)

A few from me. I'd be honoured if any of them make the cut.

MARTIALIS: https://soundcloud.com/andy-innes/martialis
COGADH: https://soundcloud.com/andy-innes/cogadh
BONGANI'S LAMENT: https://soundcloud.com/andy-innes/bonganis-lament

The first two exist in full orchestral score too, if that is ever needed.


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 15, 2015)

Three by the immeasurably talented Sascha Knorr for consideration:

*Zorn*
https://soundcloud.com/askmusic/Zorn

*Black and White*
https://soundcloud.com/askmusic/black-and-white

*Jewel of the East*
https://soundcloud.com/askmusic/jewel-of-the-east

Mahlon


----------



## zacnelson (Feb 15, 2015)

Good to see another nomination for Sascha! I nominated Jewel Of The East also, it's on the first page of posts!


----------



## David Donaldson (Feb 15, 2015)

zacnelson @ Mon Feb 16 said:


> Good to see another nomination for Sascha! I nominated Jewel Of The East also, it's on the first page of posts!



Yep that's a great piece of music.


----------



## fegender (Feb 16, 2015)

ok, so here are some of my mockups:

Self story: https://soundcloud.com/fegender/self-story
The village: https://soundcloud.com/fegender/the-village
Prologue: https://soundcloud.com/fegender/prologue
Assembling the crew: https://soundcloud.com/fegender/assembling-the-crew
A journey of no return: https://soundcloud.com/fegender/a-journey-of-no-return
All hands to battle stations: https://soundcloud.com/fegender/all-hands-to-battle-stations

Thanks


----------



## Mahlon (Feb 16, 2015)

zacnelson @ Sun Feb 15 said:


> Good to see another nomination for Sascha! I nominated Jewel Of The East also, it's on the first page of posts!



Oops. :oops: Mea Culpa.

Mahlon


----------



## eric aron (Feb 16, 2015)

DanielBeijbom @ Sat Feb 14 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My entry: https://soundcloud.com/danielbeijbom/boss-battle
> 
> Cheers, Daniel



Daniel, you forgot this one , so brilliant and full of life ! one of my best ever favorites..

https://soundcloud.com/danielbeijbom/ru ... -the-bulls


----------



## brunodegazio (Feb 16, 2015)

Many fantastic mockups on this list. Thanks for starting it Frederick. 

I'm especially impressed with this one: 

Rohan Stevenson - Captain Brown In Grave Peril

If Rohan is listening, what library is used for the brass at the opening? Which instruments specifically? 

thanks
Bruno


----------



## snattack (Feb 17, 2015)

Great idea!

I'll submit my orchestration of "All i want for christmas". It was originally written for a real orchestra, but I decided to also mock it up to practice my new template a bit.

https://soundcloud.com/snattack/all-i-w ... al-version

Without vocals:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/345nrwp1o1k0n ... x.mp3?dl=0

All the best!


----------



## Goran (Feb 17, 2015)

Entries to something like this should be anonymous. Otherwise, heavy bias is to be expected...


----------



## kinginknyc (Feb 17, 2015)

Here's a couple of my pieces that turned out pretty well .... You always think you can improve on them don't ya ?? Musicians curse ...

https://soundcloud.com/loukingscloud/petermans-task

https://soundcloud.com/loukingscloud/open-window-1


----------



## Black Light Recordings (Feb 17, 2015)

Here is one I'll submit for sentimental reasons. February is Black History Month here in the US. It's a tribute to my grandfather's US Army unit that fought in WW I. 

https://soundcloud.com/blacklightrecordings/the-ballad-of-the-369th-infantry-the-harlem-hellfighters

If you get the chance, look up the Harlem Hellfighters. Great piece of history!


----------



## todo10 (Feb 19, 2015)

DanielBeijbom @ Sat 14 Feb said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My entry: https://soundcloud.com/danielbeijbom/boss-battle
> 
> Cheers, Daniel



Great track, Daniel. Its been added here:

https://soundcloud.com/frederickruss/se ... mockups-vi
[flash width=625 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/playlists/80133871&amp;auto_play=false&amp;hide_related=false&amp;show_comments=true&amp;show_user=true&amp;show_reposts=false&amp;visual=true[/flash]


----------



## zacnelson (Feb 19, 2015)

Congratulations Daniel! I love your work!


----------



## Jem7 (Feb 20, 2015)

I would like to contribute with a slow piece that I've written 2 years ago 

https://soundcloud.com/ugurdariveren/sp ... the-island


----------



## Zelorkq (Feb 20, 2015)

Crazy how good some people are  
Still, I'd like to contribute with a few of mine 

Auribus Tenere Lupum:
https://soundcloud.com/michailnowakcomp ... nere-lupum

Losing Touch with Reality:
https://soundcloud.com/michailnowakcomp ... th-reality

Our Land Our Home:
https://soundcloud.com/michailnowakcomp ... d-our-home

Godzilla (Remake of various originals by Akira Ifukube)
https://soundcloud.com/michailnowakcomp ... lla-remake


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Feb 20, 2015)

Silly for me to even post my most recent track with so much good music 
Could need some more work on the mix side.

https://soundcloud.com/cstorm/the-melody-of-life


----------



## todo10 (Feb 20, 2015)

Congrats to Troels Folmann for his V8P Emperium Titan Choir mockup "Panta Rhei".

A note: as LONG as the main focus is on orchestral, adding a few non-traditional instruments is okay. To be fair and true to this collection however, they cannot dominate the mix. Fair enough?


----------



## Alatar (Feb 20, 2015)

I nominate "Eternity Rising" by Sam Dillard, which I like a lot. 
I think, I actually heared it for the first time on this forum some years ago: 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F32640507&secret_url=false[/flash]

https://soundcloud.com/samostudios/eternity-rising


----------



## ScoringFilm (Feb 21, 2015)

My entry for consideration, done a few years ago for my final Masters Degree project:

[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/64670316&iframe=true[/flash]

Justin


----------



## did (Feb 21, 2015)

Our contribution 
Two pieces we did those last two years :

https://soundcloud.com/didiax-letooth/youri

https://soundcloud.com/didiax-letooth/probus-fight


----------



## studioj (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks for curating this! Wow that Colin O'Malley HWS demo is really something... a reminder that as much of a pain as it is to use, still nothing really beats the sonic quality and realism of the sustains in HWS. in the hands of a master mocker-upper of course


----------



## ch4rles (Feb 21, 2015)

I nominate Rhapsody in Blue by Chris Many:

https://soundcloud.com/chrismany/rhapsody-in-blue


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 21, 2015)

Three entries for consideration (PS: I cannot nominate myself)

*Animation Fantasy:*
https://soundcloud.com/frederickruss/so ... rds-finale
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/188634228&amp;color=ff5500&amp;inverse=false&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_user=true[/flash]

*Romantic Comedy:*
https://soundcloud.com/frederickruss/ac ... g-romantic
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/40749543&amp;auto_play=false&amp;hide_related=false&amp;show_comments=true&amp;show_user=true&amp;show_reposts=false&amp;visual=true[/flash]

*Fantasy / Children's*
https://soundcloud.com/frederickruss/dreams-of-flying
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/33348786&amp;auto_play=false&amp;hide_related=false&amp;show_comments=true&amp;show_user=true&amp;show_reposts=false&amp;visual=true[/flash]


----------



## Tino Danielzik (Feb 21, 2015)

Here is mine:

https://soundcloud.com/tino-danielzik/il-lupo


----------



## todo10 (Feb 22, 2015)

This is an interesting exercise. I'm noticing a lot of people self-promoting, only a handful of people suggesting possibilities from other composers - and actually hardly anyone who is actually commenting on or voting on the entries. 

I could do it myself. And have been. _But the point of this compilation was group participation. I could really use some help listening and rating even the pieces presented in this thread. It would be great to have people chiming in on this._ And also more of promoting others rather than self - but I get it. The mold is to self-promote because no one else seems to. I'd like to break that mold and change that paradigm - if possible. 

To the ones who have suggested others: that is in the true spirit of this exercise. Help?


----------



## AC986 (Feb 22, 2015)

admin @ Sun Feb 22 said:


> This is an interesting exercise. I'm noticing a lot of people self-promoting, only a handful of people suggesting possibilities from other composers - and actually hardly anyone who is actually commenting on or voting on the entries.



I didn't realise it was a voting thing. I thought you were just asking for people to post their orchestral mockups for the fun of it.

In that case, they're all brilliant but I will vote for Faeries Resurrection by Carles Piles.


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Feb 22, 2015)

DanielBeijbom @ Sun 15 Feb said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> My entry: https://soundcloud.com/danielbeijbom/boss-battle
> 
> Cheers, Daniel



Daniel! I love this piece!! It has so much personality. Great work!


----------



## Living Fossil (Feb 22, 2015)

Frederick Russ @ Sat Feb 21 said:


> *Fantasy / Children's*
> https://soundcloud.com/frederickruss/dreams-of-flying
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https%3A//api.soundcloud.com/tracks/33348786&amp;auto_play=false&amp;hide_related=false&amp;show_comments=true&amp;show_user=true&amp;show_reposts=false&amp;visual=true[/flash]



My vote is for this one.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Feb 22, 2015)

My vote would be for these:

The Escape - Alex Temple

[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/33904306&iframe=true[/flash]

Enter the Dark - Christof Unterberger

[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/19741847&iframe=true[/flash]

Raise the Atocha - Colin O'Malley

[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/9343359&iframe=true[/flash]

Aerial Boarding - Hendrik Schwarzer

[flash width=500 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/127279202&iframe=true[/flash]

Mike Patti - An American Frontier

https://soundcloud.com/mpatti/an-americ ... ve-players


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Feb 22, 2015)

I nominate Daniel Beijbom's Boss Battle. 

https://soundcloud.com/danielbeijbom/boss-battle

Oh and this wonderful track, by Anne van Duyvenvoorde.

https://soundcloud.com/annevanduyvenvoo ... the-forest


----------



## Vision (Feb 22, 2015)

admin @ Sun Feb 22 said:


> This is an interesting exercise. I'm noticing a lot of people self-promoting, only a handful of people suggesting possibilities from other composers - and actually hardly anyone who is actually commenting on or voting on the entries.
> 
> I could do it myself. And have been. _But the point of this compilation was group participation. I could really use some help listening and rating even the pieces presented in this thread. It would be great to have people chiming in on this._ And also more of promoting others rather than self - but I get it. The mold is to self-promote because no one else seems to. I'd like to break that mold and change that paradigm - if possible.
> 
> To the ones who have suggested others: that is in the true spirit of this exercise. Help?



Admin, perhaps have separate threads, one for submissions, and one voting.. Or is that a bit too much work?

A few submissions:

https://soundcloud.com/peterbrinkley/tyranny-final
https://soundcloud.com/peterbrinkley/th ... isposition
https://soundcloud.com/peterbrinkley/sun-tzu-tactics


----------



## Svencanz (Feb 22, 2015)

I have only done ONE of these, but keen to do more operatic scores.
This one uses LASS and Komplete (!!!)
Plus live vocals, of course...

https://soundcloud.com/svencanz/evening ... julia-anne


Sven


----------



## BenBotkin (Feb 22, 2015)

There are some phenomenal tracks already on the playlist, but among tracks not on there yet, I would second Sascha Knorr's Jewel of the East.


----------



## Carles (Feb 22, 2015)

Frederick, thanks for clarifying but still unclear for me (which is not a rare thing).

Nobody except me double-misunderstood your initial idea (by thinking that it was about sharing some fantasy music :D) so I scored the most on misunderstanding , but certainly seems that mostly people understood that we should propose our own entries and someone (unspecified if admin only, or a jury, or all of us) would decide on these.

Still unclear to me if mockups from other authors (i.e. other film composers or classical composers) are penalized entries (as in the rules it says that composition is one of the aspects to be evaluated).

Also is expected from us to propose entries only, or also voting? or how to?

I get and loved your nice and friendly idea about the collective dialog about the mockups we like, but the procedure itself is still unclear, at least for me.

If it is what I think I understand now, mostly of the people/pieces I would nominate are already there, but unless I didn't check well (would be great to have the author names in all tracks too) the first missing image that comes to my mind is Guy Bacos.

https://soundcloud.com/guy-bacos

Only two tracks in SC, but so many excellent tracks with all sort of moods that he could share.
By my side, hard to pick only a few tracks from him because they are all so good.
Just any track from Guy will do fine.

Also I'm not that long in this community to know (if classical mockups accepted) is Jay Bacal a V.I. Control member?

Is Andy Blaney in the playlist already?

Cheers,
Carles


----------



## Blakus (Feb 22, 2015)

I have to say, I've always loved - Raise the Atocha - Colin O'Malley. Sonically very pleasing to me, great mix, nicely balanced, programmed well, and a great piece!


----------



## wesbender (Feb 22, 2015)

Carles @ Sun Feb 22 said:


> Is Andy Blaney in the playlist already?



I'll put in another vote for just about anything from Andy.

Musically, sonically and otherwise... top-notch stuff.


----------



## MichalCielecki (Feb 23, 2015)

Let me just leave this little gem here:

https://soundcloud.com/8dawn/requiem-pr ... dressed-by


----------



## lux (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh, just figured out how this thread works :D I'll join the fun offering to consideration an old track of mine

*Ten*
[flash width=450 height=120 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=https://soundcloud.com/luca-3/ten[/flash] 

Cheers
Luca


----------



## zacnelson (Feb 24, 2015)

Excellent work Luca!


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 1, 2015)

I'd like to make one more nomination, `Alpha Planet Z' by a VI-C member who goes by the name SymphonicSamples. I love this track, even though it's long it feels short because it flows and changes suitably. The attention to detail is flawless, with lovely use of dynamics, articulations and mixing.

https://soundcloud.com/symphonicsamples/alpha-planet-z


----------



## Carles (Mar 1, 2015)

zacnelson @ Mon Mar 02 said:


> I'd like to make one more nomination, `Alpha Planet Z' by a VI-C member who goes by the name SymphonicSamples. I love this track, even though it's long it feels short because it flows and changes suitably. The attention to detail is flawless, with lovely use of dynamics, articulations and mixing.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/symphonicsamples/alpha-planet-z



+1

I was talking about this piece yesterday. Great writing and orchestration.


----------



## zacnelson (Mar 1, 2015)

Yeah I saw your post actually Carles! I'm glad we both like it!


----------



## Phryq (Mar 17, 2015)

Here are my two favorites

https://soundcloud.com/albert-mckay/song-51

https://soundcloud.com/albert-mckay/song-46


----------



## Arturas Saskinas (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi everyone!

And mine if possible: 
https://soundcloud.com/saskinas/interme ... -decameron (5:40min.)
and this
https://soundcloud.com/saskinas/arturas ... confession (2.12min.)

Best,
Arturas Saskinas


----------



## YoungCee (Mar 21, 2015)

Here is a small Mockup I did. 
Enjoy!

https://soundcloud.com/musicbyrat/alone


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Mar 22, 2015)

Carles @ Mon Mar 02 said:


> zacnelson @ Mon Mar 02 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to make one more nomination, `Alpha Planet Z' by a VI-C member who goes by the name SymphonicSamples. I love this track, even though it's long it feels short because it flows and changes suitably. The attention to detail is flawless, with lovely use of dynamics, articulations and mixing.
> ...



Hey Zac , Carles , thank you for the vote of confidence , very kind , and appreciated . Could I also submit the other pieces in my signature below for consideration ? Most the people I would have nominated a track from have already been added to the playlist so far , but one piece I still remember listening to and loved some time back now was OT's Hendrik Schwarzer piece called Orchestral Shades .


----------



## Mark Winter (Mar 25, 2015)

Gustav Holst - Neptune

https://soundcloud.com/poemgroup/neptune-the-planets-gustav-holst


----------



## impressions (Mar 25, 2015)

this here is a beautiful piece also, max castillo-

http://www.youngcomposers.com/music/lis ... he-fallen/


----------



## sergendrix (Apr 12, 2015)

this is my little (in confront of yours interpretation) with samples of jingle bells i did in december

https://soundcloud.com/bonerecords/jingle-bells2

and this is the start of an indonesian soundtrack of a famous movie

https://soundcloud.com/bonerecords/fira ... -sergendrx

all done by ears


----------



## JGRaynaud (Apr 19, 2015)

I think Storming the Gates by Alex Temple could be a part of this list :
https://soundcloud.com/alexander-temple ... -the-gates

Also a music I've made for a french youtuber in a John Williams style (there is some custom patches in this music ( just a few) but I think it's not a problem, I saw Thomas Bergersen in this list..) https://soundcloud.com/modiel/code-mu-7 ... n-williams


----------



## Phil C. (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi,
I would like to introduce you a composition from a friend composer :

[flash width=450 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F202511962&secret_url=false[/flash]

You can hear his work here : 
https://soundcloud.com/olivierhecho


----------



## exister (May 11, 2015)

Really nice to hear the different mockups in this thread!

I'm quite new to midi orchestration but I've just finished a mockup of the
*Beethoven 5th Symphony* (allegro con brio).

Pleas enjoy.. my first mockup so happy for feedback!

https://soundcloud.com/erik-nordin-5/be ... mphony-no5

/Erik


----------



## mpalenik (May 20, 2015)

exister @ Mon May 11 said:


> Really nice to hear the different mockups in this thread!
> 
> I'm quite new to midi orchestration but I've just finished a mockup of the
> *Beethoven 5th Symphony* (allegro con brio).
> ...



That was significantly better than what I was expecting. It's hard to get classical pieces to sound decent in mockups. It's not perfect, but well done!


----------



## exister (May 21, 2015)

Many thanks mpalenik!


----------



## Vin (May 21, 2015)

Great John Williams-esque mockups by Sam Clunie I've came across a while ago:

https://soundcloud.com/sclunie/treehouse-treasure

https://soundcloud.com/sclunie/small-town-adventure


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 21, 2015)

Vin @ Thu May 21 said:


> Great John Williams-esque mockups by Sam Clunie I've came across a while ago:
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/sclunie/treehouse-treasure
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/sclunie/small-town-adventure



I've added Treehouse Treasure to Fantastic MIDI Mockups. Thanks! 

I didn't add the second as it sounds nearly identical in scope to the first one (although its great too). Thank Sam Clunie for me please.


----------



## Masoud (Nov 6, 2015)

Hi ..
This is one of my latest Midi mockups ..


----------



## quantum7 (Nov 7, 2015)

Mike Marino said:


> I suggest/nominate Colin O'Malley's track for Spitfire Audio: Raise The Atocha
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player....com/tracks/87907162&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/spitfireaudio/co ... atocha-2-2




Holy crap that sounds incredible! After hearing that, I wouldn't even want to post mine.


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 7, 2015)

Another possibility is this piece from Goncalo Caseiro:


----------



## phil_wc (Nov 8, 2015)

This is my Debussy mockup. Feel free to comment.

I took only midi note from Rob(he is a VI-C member.) Everything else I did them.


----------

